# Wonder en moan thread



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

Al is dit nie rerig relevant nie maar jou onkoste om op die jagplaas te kom en die op en af ry na die baan om alles reg te kry en die kostes om die vleis te verwerk kan dit een duur bok maak.

Ek stem saam die hidden costs kos al klaar net soveel as die bok.

Maar dit bly n bargain solank die vrou net nie van alles weet:wink:


----------



## bowman africa (Sep 5, 2007)

Solank mamma lekker saam eet is sy nie te knorrig nie. 'n Bok teen enige prys is 'n bargain. Dit gaan vir my nie net oor die duur bokvleis nie, maar die geleentheid om in die veld te wees maak dit die moeite werd. In die veld kan ek so 'n bietjie afskakel van die week se gejaag en stress. Die ontspanning is goed vir my en sit weer 'n paar jaar by my rakleeftyd by. So jag is goed vir my gesondheid. Watter beter verskoning wil jy he om vir mamma te oortuig die bok prys was die moeite werd ?

Willem


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Dit is waar Hendrik! Daar is hoeveel plase wat jou lok met aantreklike offers tot jy daar kom en agterkom alles het 'n pricetag... Hoekom vra hulle dan nie eerder bv. R600 per dag en los al die klein kakkies nie...


----------



## wildeboer (Apr 22, 2007)

*Duur bokke*

"Hier is 'n vinnige voorbeeld
een rooibok ooi R650
2 Dae R500
2 half dag
Voertuig huur R400
10 km na hide R 50
oplaai by hide R 50
En 20 bond hout R 200
2 aande_______________
R1850
+ 14% vat R 259
________
R 2109"

Twee sulke duur bokke is my hele salaris, "R4218-00":zip:


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

It's unfortunate that many game ranchers have hidden costs. It leaves a sour taste in a person's mouth and the chances of seeing that hunter again are minimal. 

Most of us have a budget for hunting and it governs our whole hunting experience. "Mmmm if I take that one it will be R 750.00 vs R 650.00 for the one on the left and so on."

If any of you ever get the opportunity to hunt at Plaas Begin owned by Bertus Moolman, you will see exactly how a hunting operation should be run.
I've never bowhunted on a South African biltong farm that comes close.
Bertus has had the same groups of hunters there for the last 11 years and we keep going back due to his honesty, professionalism and game management practices.


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

ASG said:


> If any of you ever get the opportunity to hunt at Plaas Begin owned by Bertus Moolman, you will see exactly how a hunting operation should be run.
> .


I was unable to follow the rest of the thread, but would always like to know about good/bad outfitters. Does Bertus have a website?


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

wildeboer said:


> "Hier is 'n vinnige voorbeeld
> een rooibok ooi R650
> 2 Dae R500
> 2 half dag
> ...



Ek hoop dit is nie jou hele salaris nie boet.


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Craig,

We have been hunting on another farm for over 15 years. Those people have become good friends to us. They really are the salt of the earth. More humble and down to earth people you dont get. That is what makes us go back each year.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Norm,

Bertus doesn't have have a website and only caters for biltong hunters.
There is a waiting list of 3 years to get a hunt on his property. 
Regulars get first choice.


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Any outfitter that has a 3 year wait must be good. And showing loyalty to regulars is great also. All the best,
Norm


----------



## cmitch (Dec 6, 2006)

*What if .....*

All the comments you gave assumes that you wil get at least one animal, what if you get to one of those farms where you're promised the sun, moon and stars but you return home empty handed ...... ?


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

cmitch,

There can be any number of reasons for returning home without anything.

1. No game
2. Wrong hide
3. Water elsewhere
4. Animals are alert (especially late season)
etc
etc
etc


----------



## cmitch (Dec 6, 2006)

.....Not a proper bowhunting farm ....


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

*That's why I hunt*

If it were too easy, or if I ever stop getting the shakes when I have a shot at an animal, I'm going to quit. I still think there is plenty of luck needed in hunting, we can increase our odds with different measures, but luck is still needed. Especially when you have a trophy Impala at 25 years broadside but one of his 20+ harem is watching and listening for everything that comes from the hide gives you away when you draw. Only one more second needed, I think about that missed opportunity often. But my favorite failure of luck happened when I stalked to within 20 yards of a beautiful Gemsbok. I waited for 15 minutes for him to take one more step forward from behind a bush for me to have a clear shot. Only to be given away by a Bushbuck that walked up onto me and the PH. It is still one of my best hunting experiences ever. I told the PH that I got everything out of the hunt that I wanted, but I didn't have to pay $800 for the Gemsbok. I only took one animal on that trip, but I look back on it as being one of my best hunts ever.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

cmitch said:


> .....Not a proper bowhunting farm ....


Define proper?


----------



## cmitch (Dec 6, 2006)

ASG said:


> Define proper?


 Having a rifle hunting farm with animals s#!t scared of people and vehicles and passing it off as a "bowhunting only" farm ...


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Mmmmmm,

Sounds like a farm I know in Warmbaths.


----------



## cmitch (Dec 6, 2006)

How about a "Name and shame" website. Those chancers are not only stealing money, they're also stealing leave days. Alternatively one can start a bowhunting farm rating website. It'll help the honest guy, help the bowhunter and farms with low scores will be forced to up their game (no punn intended).


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

I agree a bad day in the veld is better than a good day at work, but like cmich said call it "name and shame".I am aware of the cost of running a set up like that but rather ask me like 400 rand a day and 750 for an impala or what ever and I do know what to budget for.If you are on a farm and the only thing you see is tracks.The animals know about you and hide when you arrive at the farm.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Starting a website like that can cause huge s**t but I agree that we should name and shame. If you've had bad service, been ripped off or the game farm is not what they're advertising, let us know.
At least our AT forum members will know who to avoid and who to use.:wink:


----------

